# Won't stop wall rubbing



## tyguy35 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey. I don't know why he's doing this he keeps walking back and forth wall rubbing. Yes it's a glass tank bit it's covered so he can't see through it or his reflection. He does this all day long. Any ideas.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think that this is out of the ordinary. For some reason, some of them just like to keep in contact with the wall when pacing.I have several who do this.


----------



## tyguy35 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been experimentig with different colours as a backfroud to see what will get him to stop. Brown and whit don't work. I don't want him to rub his body parts down.


----------



## CDNPyxis (Oct 5, 2012)

Did this just start? how long has he been in this tank?
Mine have done this when I moved them from a much larger enclosure to a smaller one. He is not likely going to do any physical damage from rubbing on glass, I think the greater worry here is if he is upset with his current conditions. 

He can probably still see his reflection if you have not etched the glass inside, but I doubt that is it.

Craig


----------



## tyguy35 (Oct 5, 2012)

He went to a larger setup about 3 weeks ago. Never did this until few days ago. I got a schedule change at work I was over nights then I switched to afternoons that's when it started. Could it be cause I'm feeding him at a different time. 

Thing is I think he enjoys this set up old set up wake up at 11 go to bed at 3 or 4 new set up wake up at 8 go to bed at 730


----------



## CDNPyxis (Oct 5, 2012)

So you changed his day/night schedule or just his feeding times? you also recently changed his enclosure. 

If you changed his day/night schedule that could explain it, give him some time to settle into the new routine, that would be a significant change for him. 

Craig


----------



## tyguy35 (Oct 5, 2012)

His day and night are the same. He has just been actually waking up and going to be earlier an later. So he's awake alot more thn before. His feeding has changed but that's happened alot and he's never done this.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 5, 2012)

I would break up his path. Some rocks or plants, adding more interest to his environment may help. Then leave him alone for a long time to adjust.


----------



## tyguy35 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll give it a try I was thinking slate rock along the glass


----------



## CDNPyxis (Oct 5, 2012)

Since you have not changed is light cycle but he seems more active, then you are probably correct that he is happier and moving around a lot more and thus hitting the edges where they often end up. 

I agree with giving more dimension to the surface so it is not a straight run, rock or big pieces of wood are good, and also agree in letting him be for a while after that to settle in. 

Craig


----------



## Laura (Oct 5, 2012)

distract him with food, break up the path, or give him more hides.. but it is kinda what they do...


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, he is just messed up for now. It will just take time to get used to the new schedule. Then he will be back to normal again..


----------



## tyguy35 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well if it's what they do then I'm good. Didn't want him going nuts.


----------

